# Swagger 3.0



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

It is time to Swagger again. Swagger 3.0 is here. Now with more tracks. We would like to welcome Mike's Hobby Shop in Porter to the Swagger Series.


Swagger Series #3

Swagger Series is a 6 race series that alternates between Vertigo Raceway, River Track and Mike's Hobby Shop

Definition of Swagger: "Swagger is to to move with confidence, sophistication and to be cool. Swagger is to conduct your self in a way that would automaticaly earn respect"

$$$PAYOUTS$$$

$5 from each entry is accumulated into a grand pot at the end of the series for each class. That's going to be some big $, depending on your class and the amount of entries. So, If you want the big $, be sure your friends come out to race!

Payouts will be as follows, per class: 1st - 50%, 2nd - 30%, 3rd - 20%. Payout will be awarded at River Track, round 6.

Entry fee: 
$25 - first class, $10 for each additional class

Classes: 
1/8 - Expert (nitro)
1/8 - Sportsman (nitro)
1/8 - E-Buggy
1/8 - Truggy (electric/nitro combined)
1/10 - Short Course

Qualifying: 
Best out of 3. 
5 minute qualifiers

Mains:
Expert (nitro) - 20 min
Sportsman (nitro) - 15 min
E-Buggy - 13 min
Truggy - 15 min
Short Course - 10 min

3-entry minimum to race, MIXING CLASSES WILL NOT BE ALLOWED

Dates: 
April 30 - Mike's
May 7 - Vertigo
May 14 - River
June 4 - Mike's
June 11 - Vertigo
June 25 - River

Points:
Point calculations will be just like HARC.
A-MAIN
1st place = 50 
2nd place = 48 
3rd place = 46 
4th place = 44 
5th place = 42 
6th place = 40 
7th place = 38 
8th place = 36 
9th place = 34 
10th place = 32 

B-MAIN
1st place = BUMP
2nd place = BUMP
3rd place = 30 
4th place = 28 
5th place = 26 
6th place = 24 
7th place = 22 
8th place = 20 
9th place = 18 
10th place = 16

*Zero drops will be allowed during the series. What you race is what you score.

*2 points for TQ in your class

*Bonus of 5 points given to those who attend all 6 races


----------



## Tha skinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Your race on may 7th is a conflict with rc pro. I would like to possibly run this series. How many drops?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

Tha skinny said:


> Your race on may 7th is a conflict with rc pro. I would like to possibly run this series. How many drops?


*Zero drops will be allowed during the series. What you race is what you score.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Also conflicts with the National in La on June 11. That's the beauty of any series. Pick and choose your battles. All I can say is thanks Mike's,Vertigo, and River for giving us a place to race.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

SWEEET! I'm there, can't wait. :doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

well, it looks like im not gonna make any of these races. i have to work all of them but one. so you guys have fun. wish i could make them


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I don't think I've been to Mike's since the last HARC race - have they finished the new section of the track?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

tebone626 said:


> well, it looks like im not gonna make any of these races. i have to work all of them but one. so you guys have fun. wish i could make them


 That sux sorry to hear that Jason. What race can you make?


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

the last one. lol


----------



## Ginther (Mar 19, 2011)

Not trying to start another class warfare argument, just an honest, serious, curious question from someone new to this series / scene / group: 

Why is nitro 1/8 Buggy the only group split into a sportsman and expert classes?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Ginther said:


> Not trying to start another class warfare argument, just an honest, serious, curious question from someone new to this series / scene / group:
> 
> Why is nitro 1/8 Buggy the only group split into a sportsman and expert classes?


I believe, because the turnout is much smaller for the swagger, hopefully one of the swagger racers can answer that question better.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Rubine is completely correct. Of we start seeing an increase in E-Buggy attendance we can look at splitting it in future series


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Ginther said:


> Not trying to start another class warfare argument, just an honest, serious, curious question from someone new to this series / scene / group:
> 
> Why is nitro 1/8 Buggy the only group split into a sportsman and expert classes?


The class makeup is gradually changing. We ran nitro & electric together until just about a year ago, then split that. Then, early this season it was decided to try and split the e-buggy class if there were enough entries.

It wouldn't surprise me if we get enough entries for the Swagger guys to offer Sportsman e-buggy soon. Come on out Saturday if you can, the class is listed as expert e-buggy but there will be guys of all skill levels running in it.


----------



## Ginther (Mar 19, 2011)

Labrat99 said:


> The class makeup is gradually changing. We ran nitro & electric together until just about a year ago, then split that. Then, early this season it was decided to try and split the e-buggy class if there were enough entries.
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if we get enough entries for the Swagger guys to offer Sportsman e-buggy soon. Come on out Saturday if you can, the class is listed as expert e-buggy but there will be guys of all skill levels running in it.


Cool. Thanks for the explanation. Makes sense.

I'm going to try to make it out Saturday but I'm on-call with work, so that may ruin my plans. :frown:

We'll see.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

*Swagger 3.0 Standings*

Here are the standings. Sorry for all the delays in getting these posted.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

As much as I like seeing my name at the top of the short course list, it's not right. I missed the round at Vertigo. Somebody else gets those points...


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Oops. Don't know what I did there. I will get it corrected tonight. Thanks for the honesty.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

*Corrected Standings*

Rusty,
Thanks for letting me know I had an error on the points. Here are the corrected standings. Sorry to say, Rusty's honetsty dropped him from first to third. Still in the money and we're only halfway through.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> Rusty,
> Thanks for letting me know I had an error on the points. Here are the corrected standings. Sorry to say, Rusty's honetsty dropped him from first to third. Still in the money and we're only halfway through.


All things considered, I am a pretty terrific guy. Modest too...


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

Is there still a race this weekend at mikes? And what time will it start.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes there is a race this weekend at Mike's. Start time is 1:00


----------

